# Goats and Benadryl



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Trub has some hot spots on her left front side, and now she's working up a whopper on her neck.

We tried a combination of triple biotic and cortisone ointments, which worked a little bit, but not enough to completely heal the lesions.

Emily suggested we use Sulfadene, so we drove to Springfield yesterday to pick some up. Dang! That stuff smells VILE!! 

We are diligently applying the medication to her sores, but she is just as diligently scraping it off along the fence as she itches herself raw.

Has anyone ever used oral benadryl for goats? We want to break the cycle of scratching, and while the topical may (or may not) be working, it's not stopping the itchiness.

I don't want her falling down drowsy, but do want her to stop scratching herself naked.

Help?


----------



## Manchamom (May 18, 2003)

I've used Benedril on my girls. The dose is the same as for a human, 1 15mg tablet for an adult over 100lbs. If the allergy is worse than that you can give 2 or 3 without harm as I did for one of my wethers that stepped into a yellow jackets nest. I break a little hole in the end of a peanut and feed it to them with a few non-doctored ones. Course my girls scarf peanuts like crazy.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks, Manchamom!

I can mix a tab with a fistful of raisins, or a blop of peanut butter.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

If one doesn't seem to kick the itching for her I would give her 2 tablets, With her size she should be fine with 2 for a dosage & see if that doesn't keep her from scratching & rubbing the topical stuff off.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Wrap her in pillows. Or bubble wrap. Then take a picture.

I keep getting images of the movie Hitch with him and his "juice box".


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Benedryl usually comes in 25mg tablets, not 15mg. I give my dog one tab for his itching


----------



## Manchamom (May 18, 2003)

Yep you're right, sorry. the 15mg is for childrens benedryl which is dosed at 15mg per 30 lbs. for the little ones. Just had that number in my head for some reason.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I give my 16 pound Jack russell 1 25mg tablet when her allergies are really bad & she does fine with that amount.


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

You can also drench them with the childrens liquid.

My dog gets evil hot spots on his back side every year - I spray iodine on them and they heal up and go away pretty quick.


----------

